# Name That Tune



## BigGameHunter (Feb 24, 2013)

Can you spot the title and artist with a sample lyrics.


"Wine is fine but wiskeys quicker"


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 24, 2013)

Suicide Solution - The Oz


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 24, 2013)

My turn. 

"Bring on the dancing girls and put the champagne on ice!"


----------



## Braw16 (Feb 24, 2013)

That was a good one next


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 24, 2013)

Im stumped


----------



## g0re (Feb 24, 2013)

Ac DC - sin city


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 24, 2013)

How about " I don't worry about nothing, no,cause worry's a waste of my fukin tiiimmeee"


----------



## RedLang (Feb 24, 2013)

I know that one. Gunners - mr brownstone!


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 24, 2013)

RedLang said:


> I know that one. Gunners - mr brownstone!


Yeah man! Nice....


----------



## RedLang (Feb 24, 2013)

I got all gnrs cds. They rock!
Ok try this one.
"Master, master, wheres the dreams that iv been after?"


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 24, 2013)

Metallica ! Master of puppets......classic!  I saw GnR and Metallica in DC '91  ........freakin awesome!


----------



## RedLang (Feb 24, 2013)

Too easy man! Haha. That would of been awesome! Right when they were at thier peak of use your illusion.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 24, 2013)

How bout this "No life till leather We are gonna kick some ass tonight We got the metal madness


----------



## RedLang (Feb 24, 2013)

I know its metallica but the names not coming to me. Someone else might be able to get it


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 24, 2013)

Hit the Lights, Metalica?


----------



## Braw16 (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok here's another
Ill rip your mind out I'll burn your soul


----------



## airagee23 (Feb 24, 2013)

I have no clue on any of these lol


----------



## basskiller (Feb 24, 2013)

Braw16 said:


> Ok here's another
> Ill rip your mind out I'll burn your soul



It's "I'll _tear_ your mind out. I'll burn your soul" - Henry Rollins - Liar


----------



## JOMO (Feb 24, 2013)

"I'll sow your asshole closed and keep feeding you and feeding you and feeding you"


----------



## Spongy (Feb 24, 2013)

JOMO said:


> "I'll sow your asshole closed and keep feeding you and feeding you and feeding you"



Wu Tang Clan ain't nothing to fuck with!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 24, 2013)

"yeah nigga"


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 24, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Hit the Lights, Metalica?



Yes sir! you got it


----------



## Braw16 (Feb 24, 2013)

Those who died are justified, for wearing the badge, there're the chosen white


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 24, 2013)

Braw16 said:


> Those who died are justified, for wearing the badge, there're the chosen white


Rage Against machine! Bulls on parade


----------



## Braw16 (Feb 24, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Rage Against machine! Bulls on parade



You got rage right but not the song


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 24, 2013)

ahhh crap!!


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 24, 2013)

Braw16 said:


> You got rage right but not the song



Killing in the name of


----------



## Braw16 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yep that's it


----------



## Chainman (Feb 24, 2013)

That the darkest hour never comes in the night
 You can sleep with a gun
 When you gonna wake up and fight for yourself?


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 24, 2013)

Shinedown........... i think Sound of madness


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 24, 2013)

How about ................"Wake up Grab a brush and put a little makeup,Hide the scars to fade away the shake up........"


----------



## RISE (Feb 24, 2013)

S.O.A.D 


Here's an easy one.  "Aushwitz, the meaning of pain, the way that i want you to die..."


----------



## Braw16 (Feb 24, 2013)

Korn but can't think of the song self righteous suicide.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Feb 24, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Metallica ! Master of puppets......classic!  I saw GnR and Metallica in DC '91  ........freakin awesome!



I was at that show in DC! Prove you were, it was a three band show who opened?


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 24, 2013)

RISE said:


> S.O.A.D
> 
> 
> Here's an easy one.  "Aushwitz, the meaning of pain, the way that i want you to die..."



That's an old school Slayer tune, 'Angel of Death'  Nice pick.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's one:

"I first produced my pistol and then produced my rapier...I said: 'Stand and deliver or the devil he may take ya...' "


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 24, 2013)

Capt'n Ron said:


> I was at that show in DC! Prove you were, it was a three band show who opened?



When I saw them in KC in 91 it was Faith No More.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Feb 25, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> When I saw them in KC in 91 it was Faith No More.



 Red Hot Chili peppers in DC.  Metallica played second and blew the roof off, GnR was kind of anti climatic.


----------



## Chainman (Feb 25, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Shinedown........... i think Sound of madness



Thats it Alpha


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 25, 2013)

Capt'n Ron said:


> I was at that show in DC! Prove you were, it was a three band show who opened?



Faith No More.  Was General admission on the floor with 3 other buddies.  Lost a friend during Metallica mosh pit, didn't find him until like 3 in morning outside venue.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 25, 2013)

Capt'n Ron said:


> I was at that show in DC! Prove you were, it was a three band show who opened?


I don't recall it being Chilli peppers, and I seen Chilli Peppers 3 times at Hershey Arena.


----------



## mattyice (Feb 25, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> How bout this "No life till leather We are gonna kick some ass tonight We got the metal madness



That aint Metallica... seems like Quiet Riot.


----------



## mattyice (Feb 25, 2013)

RISE said:


> S.O.A.D
> 
> 
> Here's an easy one.  "Aushwitz, the meaning of pain, the way that i want you to die..."



Slayer War ensemble


----------



## mattyice (Feb 25, 2013)

Bass! How low can you go?  Death row. What a brother knows


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 25, 2013)

mattyice said:


> That aint Metallica... seems like Quiet Riot.


Wrong.....not Quiet Riot.    "Hit the lights" Metallica  back when Metallica wasn't doing ballads.  Its on Kill em All and is the beginning of the song.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 25, 2013)

How about this:

You see this time, I cannot ever never love another, ****
You trick ass slut, love twice and you'll get fucked.


----------



## mattyice (Feb 25, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Wrong.....not Quiet Riot.    "Hit the lights" Metallica  back when Metallica wasn't doing ballads.  Its on Kill em All and is the beginning of the song.



shit... kudos sir... kudos


----------



## RISE (Feb 26, 2013)

nope, slayer but it's angel of death


----------



## mattyice (Feb 26, 2013)

RISE said:


> nope, slayer but it's angel of death



shit... 0-2


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 26, 2013)

mattyice said:


> Bass! How low can you go?  Death row. What a brother knows



Nice one Bro, you might get a clock tonight if you keep it up. 

Anthrax/Public Enemy- Bring the Noise?  Its been years since I heard that


----------



## mattyice (Feb 26, 2013)

alright... no chance anyone will guess this...

listen you little slut and do as you're told, come with daddy for me to pour the gold.  All through my excrements you shall roam, bend up and smell my anal vapor.  Upon your face I leave a shit tower and golden shower.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 26, 2013)

mattyice said:


> alright... no chance anyone will guess this...
> 
> listen you little slut and do as you're told, come with daddy for me to pour the gold.  All through my excrements you shall roam, bend up and smell my anal vapor.  Upon your face I leave a shit tower and golden shower.



There went your clock


----------



## mattyice (Feb 26, 2013)

haha... Zappa


----------



## RISE (Feb 26, 2013)

Anal Blast? lol no idea


----------



## mattyice (Feb 26, 2013)

Zappa read the lyrics under oath during testimony in a Senate hearing against the PMRC trying to ban obscene language from music albums... thus the Parental Advisory stickers on album covers. Zappa was a genius and a true hero.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkTqOf8SeLE


----------



## Braw16 (Feb 26, 2013)

Here is another 
I used to live downtown 129th convent everything's upbeat
Parties ball in the park 
Nothing but girls after dark


----------



## airagee23 (Feb 26, 2013)

Braw16 said:


> Here is another
> I used to live downtown 129th convent everything's upbeat
> Parties ball in the park
> Nothing but girls after dark



Kool Moe Dee Wild Wild West


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 26, 2013)

"we still wave ole glory down at the courthouse,
and the kids here still respect the college dean"


----------



## mattyice (Feb 26, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> "we still wave ole glory down at the courthouse,
> and the kids here still respect the college dean"



shit dude... aint that ol' Merle??


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 26, 2013)

mattyice said:


> shit dude... aint that ol' Merle??



You got it thought Id change it up


----------



## mattyice (Feb 26, 2013)

nice... been on a Hank III binge for awhile. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEYzZU1Mf-k


----------



## ccpro (Feb 26, 2013)

"Cum stains on her pillow....."  Only one mofo could write that shit!!!!


----------



## DADAWG (Feb 26, 2013)

let the bodies hit the floor


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 26, 2013)

bodies by drowning pool?  Thats a guess Dawg.


----------



## mattyice (Feb 26, 2013)

I have found some kind of temporary sanity in this shit, blood, and come on my hands...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 27, 2013)

Tool- prison sex


----------



## RISE (Feb 27, 2013)

Let your sword stay wet, like a young girl in her prime


----------



## mattyice (Feb 27, 2013)

I can say what I want to... even if I'm not serious.. why don't you just fuck yourself?


----------



## mattyice (Feb 27, 2013)

RISE said:


> Let your sword stay wet, like a young girl in her prime



resisted googling this... idk


----------



## RISE (Feb 28, 2013)

Tool - Hush

Mine was Manowar- Kings of Metal


----------

